# Thinking of starting fantasy



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey guys. Despite being a firm believer in 40k, I've recently begun to desire putting together an army for fantasy. I'm most interested in Empire, specifically the province of Middenland. So, what I'm asking is:

1: What units (apart from White Wolves) fit this theme?

2: Are there any cheap ways to model Teutogen Guard?

3: Troop or character heavy? Which works best for Empire?

I mostly play freindly games (will be facing skaven), so having the most competitive list isn't really an issue for me. Also, I'm not likely to start collecting the models until after xmas, so I've got plenty of time to figure out what will work best, both for the model and for me. Finally, for any list/unit suggestions, please don't include the steam tank. I really don't like the model. Thanks.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

do it! I started playing fantasy last week and I am loving it so far, play as lizard men, bought me up a batallion, I didnt expect it to be good as it is but I am suprised, I might even like it better then 40K, no joke!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I can't speak to the specifics of the Empire army, but I can give a ringing endorsement of the Fantasy Battles game system. I have been playing 40k for years, and recently my Dad got involved in the hobby and started getting into the Fantasy thing. He finally convinced me to start up an army and 2000 points of Dwarfs later I have had a great time with it. It is a completely different game with as many nuances and fine points as 40K, but within a different rules set requiring a completely different strategy set. 

It is a great time and I highly recommend starting up an army!


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Ahoy!

Well, huzzah for the starting of a Fantasy army.
Fantasy has much more of an epic feel to it, even at small battles, there are far more units and models running around. The carnage is out of control, the magic unstable and potent, hand to hand is brutal and army lists are never the same if you have an ounce of imagination. 
Before you go knee deep into "Empire" I'd suggest you watch some empire players at your local Game store. Do they look good to you on the table? Do you like the way they play? Is it a feel you really love? You need to ask yourself all this before you get going because it's a rather large investment. In both time and wallet. 
From my knowledge of empire, their strength is in cheap artillery and cheap big blocks of infantry. Neither is 100& amazing, but combined and thrown out there, they can wreak havoc. I believe they have access to a lot of schools of magic, adding to their versatility....and one of the most infamous units in this edition: the steam tank!

Either way, have fun and pick something you're going to love.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Warrior priests are freakin nasty man. My lizardmen die in a fire vs a strong empire gunline. Painting up a lore of life Slann purely to counter it. I'd say go for artillery, but I don't know much about the empire except that their guns are excellent at killing me. I also don't know how that'd fit into the theme you're going for.

Like Blackspine says, pick an army you're going to love- there's nothing better than being passionate about an army.


----------

